# Acer Predator Helios 300: Mobiler Sonnengott für Gamer [Anzeige]



## AntonioFunes (14. September 2018)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Acer Predator Helios 300: Mobiler Sonnengott für Gamer* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Acer Predator Helios 300: Mobiler Sonnengott für Gamer*


----------



## Wut-Gamer (19. September 2018)

Und nun zur Werbung...


----------



## McDrake (19. September 2018)

Wut-Gamer schrieb:


> Und nun zur Werbung...



Wobei das auch GANZ GROSS (ok... nicht ganz so gross )steht.

Wenn aber schon automatisch ein Forumsbeitrag erstellt wird, währe es nett (zwingend?), dass dies auch im Thread-Titel erwähnt wird.


----------



## OdesaLeeJames (19. September 2018)

Möchte mir zusätzlich einen Laptop kaufen, da würde sich dieser doch anbieten oder kennt jemand ein besseres Preis-Leistungsverhältnis? Muss kein High End Gerät sein, dafür habe ich meinen Desktop aber sollte schon alle neuen Games gut laufen lassen.


----------



## Herbboy (19. September 2018)

OdesaLeeJames schrieb:


> Möchte mir zusätzlich einen Laptop kaufen, da würde sich dieser doch anbieten oder kennt jemand ein besseres Preis-Leistungsverhältnis? Muss kein High End Gerät sein, dafür habe ich meinen Desktop aber sollte schon alle neuen Games gut laufen lassen.


 Also, der Acer ist schon echt nicht schlecht für den Preis, nicht nur da er offenbar recht starke Version der 1050 Ti hat. Selbst wenn man andere Notebooks mit einer 1050 Ti sucht: günstiger als 800-900€ geht aktuell nicht, sofern man zumindest Full-HD als Display sowie Windows inklusive verlangt.

Was hast Du denn für Vorstellungen? Größe, Leistung, RAM...? Muss es mit SSD sein?  Schneller wird es ab einer GXT 1060, das geht dann ab 1000€ los. Die Frage ist aber, ob Du die gleiche Ausstattung brauchst, die gleiche Größe oder mehr oder weniger Leistung für DICH reicht....


----------



## Chrissi9111 (19. September 2018)

Ich habe den helios 300 ist wirklich ein klasse teil um zb auch mal entspannt im bett auf der couch oder wo auch immer aktuelle games flüssig zu zocken 
Hab ihn mit 15 zoll ips panel und einer gtx 1060 hab ihn  mir für 950 gegönnt. Mein tower spielt seitdem die 2te Geige xD 
Kann ihn wirklich empfehlen für das preisleistungs verhältnis wirst du nichts bessrres finden


----------



## Herbboy (20. September 2018)

Chrissi9111 schrieb:


> Ich habe den helios 300 ist wirklich ein klasse teil um zb auch mal entspannt im bett auf der couch oder wo auch immer aktuelle games flüssig zu zocken
> Hab ihn mit 15 zoll ips panel und einer gtx 1060 hab ihn  mir für 950 gegönnt. Mein tower spielt seitdem die 2te Geige xD
> Kann ihn wirklich empfehlen für das preisleistungs verhältnis wirst du nichts bessrres finden


 mit ner 1060 musst du aber Glück gehabt haben beim Preis


----------



## OdesaLeeJames (20. September 2018)

Chrissi9111 schrieb:


> Ich habe den helios 300 ist wirklich ein klasse teil um zb auch mal entspannt im bett auf der couch oder wo auch immer aktuelle games flüssig zu zocken
> Hab ihn mit 15 zoll ips panel und einer gtx 1060 hab ihn  mir für 950 gegönnt. Mein tower spielt seitdem die 2te Geige xD
> Kann ihn wirklich empfehlen für das preisleistungs verhältnis wirst du nichts bessrres finden



Danke für eure Antworten.
Wow... das hört sich ja noch besser an. Wo hast du den gekauft?
Meine Vorstellungen: min. 15  besser 17 Zoll, 16 GB Ram, i5 Prozessor, 256 SSD, GTX 1060 währe fein, mattes Display. 
Hab schon auf Amazon geschaut aber die fangen erst ab €1499.- an.


----------



## Herbboy (20. September 2018)

OdesaLeeJames schrieb:


> Danke für eure Antworten.
> Wow... das hört sich ja noch besser an. Wo hast du den gekauft?
> Meine Vorstellungen: min. 15  besser 17 Zoll, 16 GB Ram, i5 Prozessor, 256 SSD, GTX 1060 währe fein, mattes Display.
> Hab schon auf Amazon geschaut aber die fangen erst ab €1499.- an.



Nimm doch den Helios 300 in 15,6 Zoll mit "nur" 8GB: https://www.amazon.de/dp/B07CKLSWGY  das reicht auch erstmal dicke, du kannst dann ja mal 2x8GB nachkaufen und die vorhanden 2x4GB verkaufen. Das Dumme ist, dass Modelle mit 16GB ab Werk nämlich direkt 150-200€ mehr kosten...   das günstigste 17,3 Zoll mit 16GB, das ich gefunden hab, wäre das hier https://www.amazon.de/dp/B071LTGX8Y


----------



## OdesaLeeJames (20. September 2018)

Danke. Der zweite würde mich wirklich inertisieren. Ist schon auf meiner Wunschliste!  Für nur €180.- mehr, dafür GTX 1060, 17 Zoll, 16GB Ram und besserer CPU. Aller erste Sahne. Da der kleine wie du schon geschrieben hast, für zusätzliche 8GB Ram 150-200€ mehr kostet, ist der für mich aus dem Rennen. Vielleicht schreibt ja noch Chrissi wo er seinen Lapi gekauft hat, ansonsten wird es deine Empfehlung.


----------



## Herbboy (20. September 2018)

Für 1300€ gäb es noch woanders den 17.3-Zoll-Helios mit GTX 1060, 256GB SSD + 1TB HDD https://geizhals.de/acer-predator-helios-300-ph317-51-5427-nh-q29eg-009-a1619979.html?hloc=de    aber nur 8GB RAM. Was ich halt nicht weiß ist, ob der Acer nicht klar besser als der Asus beim Rest ist, zB Display, so dass der Acer trotz 8GB das clevere wäre.


----------



## Weissbier242 (25. September 2018)

Also ich hab mir den Helios im April geholt, also den mit I7, 1060GTX und 16GB Ram in 17 Zoll. Ist schon geiles Teil und rennt fast wie mein Desktop. Presi mit damals 1450 Euro im Mediamarkt finde Ich auch in Ordnung, da die Leistung wirklich Klasse ist. Da rennt alles in teilweise max Einstellungen. Aktuell hab Ich den oft Abends in maximalen Details am TV hängen und Spiele NBA2K19.


----------



## Orzhov (10. Oktober 2018)

Bekommt ihr eure Advertorials direkt vorgeschrieben vom Auftraggeber, oder müsst ihr das noch selber machen und bekommt nur die Eckpunkte die drin sein müssen?


----------



## AntonioFunes (10. Oktober 2018)

Orzhov schrieb:


> Bekommt ihr eure Advertorials direkt vorgeschrieben vom Auftraggeber, oder müsst ihr das noch selber machen und bekommt nur die Eckpunkte die drin sein müssen?



 Ich habe in diesem Falle das Notebook einige Tage getestet und den Artikel vom ersten bis zum letzten Buchstaben selber geschrieben, bis auf ggf. kleine Verbesserungen durch die Redaktion wie bei jedem Artikel, und musste auch an keiner Stelle übertreiben oder etwas beschönigen. Es sollten lediglich ein paar Features betont werden, u.a. auch die Nvidia-Funktionen, und man nennt dann freilich auch keine Konkurrenzprodukte, die als Alternativen in Frage kommen - die beiden Punkte sind dann eben das, weswegen es "Advertorial" heißt und als "Werbung" gekennzeichnet wird.  

Wie es allgemein ausieht, weiß ich nicht, denn dies war mein erstes "Advertorial".  Aber ich denke nicht, dass die Texte in anderen Fällen vorgegeben sind, sofern beim Artikel ein richtiger Autor/Redakteuer als Verfasser dasteht.


----------



## Orzhov (11. Oktober 2018)

AntonioFunes schrieb:


> Ich habe in diesem Falle das Notebook einige Tage getestet und den Artikel vom ersten bis zum letzten Buchstaben selber geschrieben, bis auf ggf. kleine Verbesserungen durch die Redaktion wie bei jedem Artikel, und musste auch an keiner Stelle übertreiben oder etwas beschönigen. Es sollten lediglich ein paar Features betont werden, u.a. auch die Nvidia-Funktionen, und man nennt dann freilich auch keine Konkurrenzprodukte, die als Alternativen in Frage kommen - die beiden Punkte sind dann eben das, weswegen es "Advertorial" heißt und als "Werbung" gekennzeichnet wird.
> 
> Wie es allgemein ausieht, weiß ich nicht, denn dies war mein erstes "Advertorial".  Aber ich denke nicht, dass die Texte in anderen Fällen vorgegeben sind, sofern beim Artikel ein richtiger Autor/Redakteuer als Verfasser dasteht.



Danke für den kleinen Einblick in das Thema, wobei sich jetzt zumindest bei mir leider auch die Frage anschleicht ob der Test zu dem Captiva PC auf Seite 112 der aktuellen Ausgabe auch ein Advertorial war das dann vielleicht nicht ganz richtig gekennzeichnet wurde.

Das ist leider zumindest der Beigeschmack der sich zumindest bei mir einstellt wenn unter diesen Advertorials der Name eines Redaktionsmitglieds landet. Dabei richtet sich meine Kritik nicht an dich oder deine Fähigkeiten, sondern an die Praxis der Advertorials im Allgemeinen. Vielleicht wäre zu dem Thema eine Leserumfrage eine gute Idee, da das Thema ja doch überwiegend negativ hervorzubringen scheint. Zumindest was man hier online so sehen kann.


----------



## AntonioFunes (11. Oktober 2018)

Orzhov schrieb:


> Danke für den kleinen Einblick in das Thema, wobei sich jetzt zumindest bei mir leider auch die Frage anschleicht ob der Test zu dem Captiva PC auf Seite 112 der aktuellen Ausgabe auch ein Advertorial war das dann vielleicht nicht ganz richtig gekennzeichnet wurde.


 Nein, das war ein absolut neutraler Test und kein Advertorial. Den PC hat uns Captiva zur Verfügung gestellt, so wie es bei vielen Produkten der Fall ist. Soweit ich weiß werden einige PCs von Captiva auch in Zukunft für einige Tests von Games eingesetzt und dafür dann ggf. auch erwähnt als Testsystem, mehr nicht. Aber für den Test des PCs gab es keinerlei Vorgaben oder ähnliches, was oder wie ich schreiben sollte, im Gegenteil: mir wurde gesagt, dass ich ruhig schreiben soll, falls das Teil Mist sein sollte  Ich hatte auch keinen Kontakt zu Captiva im Vorfeld, sondern der Test ist wie jeder andere Test, bei dem man ein Exemplar vom Hersteller bekommt oder sich selber eines besorgt und dann loslegt. 






> Das ist leider zumindest der Beigeschmack der sich zumindest bei mir einstellt wenn unter diesen Advertorials der Name eines Redaktionsmitglieds landet. Dabei richtet sich meine Kritik nicht an dich oder deine Fähigkeiten, sondern an die Praxis der Advertorials im Allgemeinen. Vielleicht wäre zu dem Thema eine Leserumfrage eine gute Idee, da das Thema ja doch überwiegend negativ hervorzubringen scheint. Zumindest was man hier online so sehen kann.


 Nun, wir kennzeichnen das ja eben DAMIT Ihr wisst, dass wir - wenn auch nur der Hauch einer inhaltlichen Forderung seitens des Herstellers da ist - dies auch transparent mitteilen und somit im Umkehrschluss nicht-gekennzeichnete Artikel auch meiner Erfahrung nach zu 100% ohne jede Vorgabe geschrieben wurden (außer redaktionelle Vorgaben wie zB die reine Gamingleistung zu bewerten unabhängig vom Preis oder eher das Preis-Leistungsverhältnis zu bewerten). 

Und irgendjemand muss ja so einen Text schreiben, wenn er nicht eine reine platzierte Werbeanzeige des Herstellers sein soll. Man kann da ja nicht einfach einen "Gastautor" vom Hersteller als Namen einsetzen. Im Gegensatz zu einer Werbeanzeige kann die Redaktion eben auch zu großen Teilen trotzdem beeinflussen, in welche Richtung der Text insgesamt geht, zB allzu blumige Werbesätze vermeiden und übertriebene Aussagen verweigern, und im Zweifel kann man einen solchen Arftikel auch ablehnen, wenn das Produkt wirklich nicht gut ist. Eine Werbeanzeige "AMD RX 550 LE und Pentium G5500 plus satte 4GB RAM - der perfekte Gaming-PC!" können wir nicht verhindern, selbst wenn sie Unfug ist.  

Der Unterschied eines Produkt-Advertorials zu einem Test ist, dass man eben ein paar Vorgaben hat, was der Hersteller gern über sein Produkt als Kernpunkte sehen will, sowie dass man eben das Produkt nicht mit Konkurrenzprodukten vergleicht, außer der Hersteller will es, da sein Produkt nachweisbar besser ist, zB eine Grafikkarte X ist nachweisbar 30% schneller als Y oder so, was wir dann aber auch prüfen. 

Es gibt aber eben auch verschiedene Arten von Advertorials. zB kann es auch sein, dass eine Firma auf einen Workshop hinweisen will und dies nicht als Anzeige bei uns platzieren will - dann schreibt ein Redakteuer eben, dass es den Workshop gibt und was er bietet usw. inkl Kennzeichnung als Advertorial um zu zeigen, dass der Redakteur den Workshop nicht bei einer Rechereche entdeckt hat.  Und wir haben auch oft kleine News über neue Produkte, die definitiv keine Advertorials sind, aber als welche gekennzeichnet wären WENN der Hersteller uns vorher um den Artikel gebeten hätte. Ich schreibe zB oft über neue Produkte, weil ich oder ein anderer Redakteur über eine Website oder Pressemitteilung drauf aufmerksam werden, aber nicht WEIL der Hersteller uns deswegen kontaktiert oder gar einen Inhalt vorgibt.


----------



## Bonkic (11. Oktober 2018)

AFUnes schrieb:
			
		

> Man kann da ja nicht einfach einen "Gastautor" vom Hersteller als Namen einsetzen.



wieso nicht? 

ich könnte noch gerade so damit leben, wenn vom werbenden geschriebene artikel ins cms eingepflegt werden, sofern sie sehr sehr deutlich als anzeige gekennzeichnet werden. aber ein redakteur schreibt keine werbeartikel! punkt. nicht umsonst hieß es (auch hier früher) immer, dass anzeigenabteilung und redaktion getrennt voneinander arbeiten. als ausnahmen zulässig sind von mir aus partnerschaften bei gewinnspielen bspw. kommt hierbei auf den einzelfall an.


----------



## AntonioFunes (11. Oktober 2018)

Bonkic schrieb:


> wieso nicht?


 Weil eine Firma ja gerade an eine Redaktion mit einem als Advertorial gekennzeichnetem Artikel herangeht, damit die Redaktion KEINEN in PR-Agentur-Manier verfassten Artikel schreibt und weil der Redakteur den Lesern bekannt ist und Sie wissen, dass derjenige keinen Nonsense schreiben würde und den auch Artikel kennzeichnet. Wollte man die Leser "hinters Licht führen", würde man ja den Artikel gar nicht kennzeichnen. Mit der Kennzeichnung ist aber klar, dass man den Artikel im Zweifel sowieso noch viel eher als einen reinen Hinweis auf ein Produkt sehen sollte als bei einer Nicht-Advertorial-News, die ich sehr oft schreibe. Also eine News, in denen ich einfach nur ohne Herstellerkontakt auf neue Produkte stoße und darüber berichte.

 Aber das ist nur meine Meinung, natürlich könnte man auch eine Art Gast-Autor den Artikel schreiben lassen - viele Leser wissen vlt sowieso nicht, welcher der Autoren schon häufiger etwas geschrieben hat und welcher nicht.




> ich könnte noch gerade so damit leben, wenn vom werbenden geschriebene artikel ins cms eingepflegt werden, sofern sie sehr sehr deutlich als anzeige gekennzeichnet werden. aber ein redakteur schreibt keine werbeartikel! punkt.


 Das sehe ich auch so, und mein Artikel ist ja auch kein Werbeartikel, sondern ein Test. Der einzige Grund, warum es als "Advertorial" gekennzeichnet  ist, ist die Tatsache, dass Acer eben um einen Test gebeten hat und wollte, dass wir auch die Nvidia-Features mit reinschreiben, was ich normalerweise bei einem Test nicht machen würde, da es einfach nur trivial ist. 

Für einen reinen Werbeartikel müsste ich das Produkt ja gar nicht testen. Da würde ich einfach schreiben, was es zu dem Produkt an positiven Dingen zu schreiben gibt, die der Hersteller nennt - so was würde ICH aber erst gar nicht machen, außer ich berichte OHNE dass eine Firma es beauftragt und auf Basis von Eigenrecherche über neue Produkte, wo man natürlich auf die (Werbe)Angaben der Hersteller angewiesen ist, es aber auch mit "laut XY soll die neue Grafikkarte besonder leise sein" usw. deutlich machen kann, dass man das Produkt nicht getestet hat. 

Aber wäre der Acer-Laptop schlecht oder viel zu teuer für die Features, hätte ich den Artikel abgelehnt bzw. nur akzeptiert, wenn die Kritik auch drinstehen darf.

Nebenbei bin auch kein Redakteur, sondern nur freier Autor.


----------



## Bonkic (12. Oktober 2018)

AntonioFunes schrieb:


> Weil eine Firma ja gerade an eine Redaktion mit einem als Advertorial gekennzeichnetem Artikel herangeht, damit die Redaktion KEINEN in PR-Agentur-Manier verfassten Artikel schreibt und weil der Redakteur den Lesern bekannt ist und Sie wissen, dass derjenige keinen Nonsense schreiben würde und den auch Artikel kennzeichnet.



es ist und bleibt werbung. oder würde in einem advertorial stehen, dass produkt xyz scheiße ist? wohl kaum. 



> Wollte man die Leser "hinters Licht führen", würde man ja den Artikel gar nicht kennzeichnen.



die kennzeichnung als werbung / sponsored content ist vorgeschrieben. diese frage stellt sich also gar nicht bei einem medium, das noch als seriös gelten will. 



> Aber das ist nur meine Meinung, natürlich könnte man auch eine Art Gast-Autor den Artikel schreiben lassen - viele Leser wissen vlt sowieso nicht, welcher der Autoren schon häufiger etwas geschrieben hat und welcher nicht.



mag sein; aber du kannst mangelndes wissen auf leserseite doch nicht ernsthaft als argument hernehmen, die sache so weiterzutreiben. ich weiß es jedenfalls und leider kann ich ab sofort den nächsten laptop-test, neben dem dein name steht, nicht mehr ernst nehmen. 



> Der einzige Grund, warum es als "Advertorial" gekennzeichnet  ist, ist die Tatsache, dass Acer eben um einen Test gebeten hat...



....und dass in irgendeiner form geld geflossen ist. 

wie dem auch sein, ich glaube ja eigentlich, dass du meiner meinung bist, auch wenn du es vielleicht nicht öffentlich zugeben kannst.
ich bleibe dabei: ein redakteur (und auch ein freier) schreibt keine werbeartikel, auch wenn sie als test geflagged sind.


----------



## Orzhov (12. Oktober 2018)

AntonioFunes schrieb:


> Nein, das war ein absolut neutraler Test und kein Advertorial. Den PC hat uns Captiva zur Verfügung gestellt, so wie es bei vielen Produkten der Fall ist. Soweit ich weiß werden einige PCs von Captiva auch in Zukunft für einige Tests von Games eingesetzt und dafür dann ggf. auch erwähnt als Testsystem, mehr nicht. Aber für den Test des PCs gab es keinerlei Vorgaben oder ähnliches, was oder wie ich schreiben sollte, im Gegenteil: mir wurde gesagt, dass ich ruhig schreiben soll, falls das Teil Mist sein sollte  Ich hatte auch keinen Kontakt zu Captiva im Vorfeld, sondern der Test ist wie jeder andere Test, bei dem man ein Exemplar vom Hersteller bekommt oder sich selber eines besorgt und dann loslegt.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich möchte mich an dieser Stelle nochmal ausdrücklich dafür bedanken, dass du sachlich auf sachliche Kritik eingehst. Das freut mich wirklich. Außerdem möchte ich anmerken das es vielleicht thematisch für einige Leser interessant sein könnte wie so ein Advertorial entsteht, wo die unterschiede liegen und so weiter.


----------



## AnnoDomini (14. Oktober 2018)

Chrissi9111 schrieb:


> Ich habe den helios 300 ist wirklich ein klasse teil um zb auch mal entspannt im bett auf der couch oder wo auch immer aktuelle games flüssig zu zocken
> Hab ihn mit 15 zoll ips panel und einer gtx 1060 hab ihn  mir für 950 gegönnt. Mein tower spielt seitdem die 2te Geige xD
> Kann ihn wirklich empfehlen für das preisleistungs verhältnis wirst du nichts bessrres finden



Ich würde nie im Bett oder auf der Couch spielen. Der Hauptgrund ist, dass Laptops Luft und auf Bett und Couch den Staub in das Gehäuse ziehen. Dann kokelt entweder der Staub oder der Laptop überhitzt irgendwann. 




OdesaLeeJames schrieb:


> Möchte mir zusätzlich einen Laptop kaufen, da würde sich dieser doch anbieten oder kennt jemand ein besseres Preis-Leistungsverhältnis? Muss kein High End Gerät sein, dafür habe ich meinen Desktop aber sollte schon alle neuen Games gut laufen lassen.



Wozu brauchst du ihn denn *zusätzlich*? Den Desktop-PC kann man zwar nicht immer mitnehmen, aber man muss ja auch nicht zwangläufig überall zocken? Ich würde nur bei guten Gründen tatsächlich viel Geld in einen Laptop investieren. Hauptproblem ist, dass du die wenigsten Teile austauschen kannst und nach zwei bis drei Jahren die Technik hinterher hinkt. Einen Laptop zusätzlich zum zocken, da sehe ich den Sinn nicht dahinter. Erst recht, wenn du schon erwähnst, dass du schon einen High-End-Rechner hast. Wozu brauchst du dann die viele Leistung im Laptop?  Wozu den ganzen Arbeitsspeicher und die gute Grafikkarte? Warum reicht denn dann die Grafikeinstellungen nicht auf mittel? Spielst du parallel an beiden Geräten? zockst du über Lan mit deiner Freundin mit beiden Geräten? Wenn du Filme gucken willst, dann würde ich Dir alternativ zu einem 12-Zöller Tablet raten, da kannst du auch zur Not eine Tastatur anschließen, wenn es das braucht. Auch für Foto- und Videobearbeitung reicht die Mittelklasse völlig.

 Ich finde das immer lustig, wenn dann die ganzen Jugendlichen in der Eisenbahn ihre Laptops zum zocken auspacken müssen - als ob einmal eine Stunde ohne zocken nicht ginge Genießt doch einmal den Herbst da draußen und das angenehme Wetter.

Bezüglich Laptops würde ich grundsätzlich warten. Ende des Jahres kommen irgendwann noch die Mobile-Prozessoren von AMD und die Grafikchips, dann dürften die Preise erstens etwas fallen und zweitens habe ich - inbesondere mit den AMD-APUs - gute Erfahrung gemacht.


----------



## AnnoDomini (14. Oktober 2018)

Grunsätzlich würde ich von Acer als Hersteller von mobilen Geräten abraten und das gute Gründe:

Der erste Grund sind Probleme bezüglich der Treiber. Acer hat es monatelang nicht auf die Reihe gebracht, dass Nvidia Treiber vernünftig mit Windows 10 laufen. Entweder stürzt der Treiber ab und dann auch das System oder das Programm oder Spiel startet gar nicht erst. Mit jedem Windows Update geht das Spiel von vorne los, Freunde und Verwandte klagen.

Der zweite Grund ist vielleicht ausschlaggebender: Acer-Geräte sind einfach benutzerunfreundlich. Wenige und meistens sehr schlechte Wartungsklappen, stark verlötet und man kommt kaum an bestimmte Teile heran, was den Austausch noch schwieriger macht. 

Was mich an diesem Artikel stört ist vor allem, dass der Autor genau das macht, was der Hersteller erwartet: Er lobt viel und kritisiert wenig und so *muss es auch für den Hersteller sein*, schließlich will er sein Produkt verkaufen. Die "richtigen" Tests bei der PCGames oder PCGamesHardware vergleichen immer Geräte und das ist auch die Aufgabe des Journalisten, zu analysieren, zu vergleichen und Produkte zu hinterfragen. Das gilt für fast jeden Bereich.  Der Autor wägt nicht ab und zeigt nur Stärken, die Aufgabe des Journalisten ist doch genau die, auch Probleme aufzuzeigen und nicht Gott vom Himmel zu loben. Wo ist denn die Pro- und Kontraliste, die bei fast allen Artikeln immer steht?

Bestes Beispiel ist Notebookcheck, die sich immer ausführlich mit Geräten auseinander setzen. Sie zeigen Wartungsklappen und Bauteile, hinterfragen Designentscheidungen und das finde ich sinnvoll. Außerdem verweisen sie auf weitere externe Tests: Hier der Test zu dem Gerät. Der größte Kritikpunkt liegt unter anderem beim Soundsystem:



> Contra
> - Soundsystem bleibt hinter den Erwartungen zurück
> - Hohe Temperaturen unter Last
> - Lüfter erzeugen hochfrequente Töne unter Last
> ...


----------



## Spiritogre (14. Oktober 2018)

Also ich bin von Acer ziemlich angetan. Habe jetzt mehrere Notebooks und ein Tablet von denen gehabt und im Vergleich zu etwa Asus kann ich nicht meckern. Sie sind preislich absolut unschlagbar, mindestens das muss man ihnen zugestehen. 

Probleme habe ich mit keinem der Geräte, einzig bei meinem Tablet riss nach vier Jahren plötzlich das Display. 

Aus dem Grund habe ich letztlich den Switch gemacht, hatte ich vor einigen Jahren das Acer Tablet und ein Asus Notebook gekauft so war es jetzt genau andersrum, es wurde ein Acer (Office) Notebook, übrigens ein tolles Gerät, habe absolut nichts dran zu meckern, und ein Asus Tablet (allerdings hat Acer auch keine aktuellen leistungsstarken Tablets mehr).


----------



## AnnoDomini (14. Oktober 2018)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Also ich bin von Acer ziemlich angetan. Habe jetzt mehrere Notebooks und ein Tablet von denen gehabt und im Vergleich zu etwa Asus kann ich nicht meckern. Sie sind preislich absolut unschlagbar, mindestens das muss man ihnen zugestehen.
> 
> Probleme habe ich mit keinem der Geräte, einzig bei meinem Tablet riss nach vier Jahren plötzlich das Display.
> 
> Aus dem Grund habe ich letztlich den Switch gemacht, hatte ich vor einigen Jahren das Acer Tablet und ein Asus Notebook gekauft so war es jetzt genau andersrum, es wurde ein Acer (Office) Notebook, übrigens ein tolles Gerät, habe absolut nichts dran zu meckern, und ein Asus Tablet (allerdings hat Acer auch keine aktuellen leistungsstarken Tablets mehr).



Ich habe damals mit der E5er Serie von Acer sehr schlechte Erfahrung gemacht, hauptsächlich in der Kombination mit Nvidia. Die hatten wohl ihre älteren Serien von Win 8.1 auf Windows 10 geupgradet, was aber die Grafikkarten nicht so schafften. Etliche Bluescreens und etliche Fehler. Bei Tablets setze ich Samsung, weil ich da keine Probleme habe, die proprietäre Software durch Lineage OS zu ersetzen, da ist Odin einfach unschlagbar - wobei ich mir gar nicht im klaren bin, was Asus gerade an Tablets anbietet. Wenn du ein ordentliches Mittelklasse-Tablet (Musik, Filme, surfen) empfehlen kannst, dann gern. Ich suche aktuell noch nach einem Weihnachtsgeschenk.


----------



## AntonioFunes (14. Oktober 2018)

AnnoDomini schrieb:


> Was mich an diesem Artikel stört ist vor allem, dass der Autor genau das macht, was der Hersteller erwartet: Er lobt viel und kritisiert wenig und so *muss es auch für den Hersteller sein*, schließlich will er sein Produkt verkaufen.


 Deswegen steht da ja auch, dass es Werbung ist - es ist kein "normaler" Testartikel. Allerdings kann ich mit ruhigem Gewissen sagen, dass ich den Test - was Lob und Kritik angeht - nicht anders gerschrieben hätte, wenn es nicht eine Anfrage von Acer sondern von ein von uns selber ausgesuchter Laptop zum testen gewesen wäre. 

Notebookcheck ist eine echt gute Seite. Aber die sind eben auch daraufhin spezialisiert. Ich hab nicht die Möglichkeiten wie Notebookcheck, die mit aufwendigen "Labortests" allein viele Stunden etliche standardisierte Tests arbarbeiten und dutzende Laptops zum Vergleich haben, bei denen sie unmittelbar aus den vorigen Ergbnissen die Werte ganz leicht mit einem neuen Laptop vergleichen können. Ich bekomme den Laptop, schaue mir an, ob ich keine für einen "normalen" Nutzer gravierenden Mängel finde, schaue mir die Verarbeitung an und benutze ihn, mache Benchmarks. Darauf basiert die EINSCHÄTZUNG, die ja noch nicht mal mit einer Note verbunden wird. Ich schaue nur, am Ende noch, ob andere Hersteller die gleiche Austattung vlt viel günstiger liefern - wenn nein, dann ist das Notebook für seinen Preis eben eine Empfehlung - so wie hier.

Ich habe auch keine 20 anderen Laptops als Vergleich, nicht mal 2. So was wie Zb die Wartungsklappe kann ich da nicht mitreinnehmen, da ich keinen Vergleich habe, ob es bei anderen Notebooks in der Preisklasse besser aussieht. Und ich würde es sowieso nur GANZ am Rade erwähnen, da die weitaus meisten Nutzer meiner Einschätzung nach nicht wegen einer Wartungsklappe ein Notebook gut oder schlecht finden - 99% sind Leistung und Verarbeitung. Wäre es ein Vergleichstest, dann würde der Laptop besser abschneiden, der zB den besseren Sound hat - sofern der Rest gleichgut ist. Es ist aber kein Vergleichstest und es gibt auch keine Note. Für eine Note müsste ich natürlich nach jedem noch so kleinen Detail schauen, da jedes nicht perfekte Detail halt ein bisschen von "perfekt" entfernt ist und ein kleines bisschen von Note kosten "muss". 

Notebookchek vergleicht den Laptop aber mit anderen, auch teureren Modellen, die nach deren Testsystem sehr genau eingeordnet wurden, und legt bei den Kritikpunkten sicher auch eine sehr hoch Messlatte an, die idR nur von deutlich teureren Modellen erreicht wird. Die sagen quasi: für 100% erwarten wie einen super Sound, eine perfekte Wartungsmöglichkeit, einen flüsterleisen Betrieb und eine Temperatur, bei der man ein Bier kühlen könte. Und wenn ein Laptop das nicht schafft, gibt es eben "nur" 82%, was ich aber ehrlich gesagt eine sehr gute Note finde, wenn man bedenkt, dass Notebookcheck den Preis eben nicht besonders in die Wertung reinnimmt. Der Test widerspricht nicht meinem Test-Fazit, dass es in seiner Preisklasse top ist. 

Nebenbei hatte Notebookcheck die Variante mit einer GTX 1060 getestet, wir die mit einer übertakteten 1050 Ti. Das störende Geräusch und eine Temperatur, die mir zu hoch vorkam, habe ich zB nicht wahrgenommen.


----------



## AnnoDomini (14. Oktober 2018)

AntonioFunes schrieb:


> Wie es allgemein ausieht, weiß ich nicht, denn dies war mein erstes "Advertorial".  Aber ich denke nicht, dass die Texte in anderen Fällen vorgegeben sind, sofern beim Artikel ein richtiger Autor/Redakteuer als Verfasser dasteht.



Es geht mir ja bloß um die Art und Weise  Über Lesbarkeit und Stil habe ich nichts gesagt, das gefällt mir nämlich sehr gut, sonst hätte ich es wohl auch nicht gelesen.




AntonioFunes schrieb:


> Ich habe auch  keine 20 anderen Laptops als Vergleich oder so. So was wie Zb die Wartungsklappe kann ich da nicht mitreinnehmen, da ich keinen Vergleich habe, ob es bei anderen Notebooks in der Preisklasse besser aussieht. Und ich würde es sowieso nur GANZ am Rade erwähnen, da die weitaus meisten Nutzer meiner Einschätzung nach nicht wegen einer Wartungsklappe ein Notebook gut oder schlecht finden - 99% sind Leistung und Verarbeitung. Wäre es ein Vergleichstest, dann würde der Laptop besser abschneiden, der zB den besseren Sound hat - sofern der Rest gleichgut ist. Es ist aber kein Vergleichstest. .



Naja, gut, aber einen Laptop umdrehen und schauen, ob es eine Wartungsklappe gibt und ob man mehr als einen Schraubenzieher braucht, das sollte doch nicht das Problem sein. Andererseits geht es ja hier ohnehin um ein hochwertiges Produkt, wo eine Wartungsklappe vielleicht nebensächlich ist - außer man testet ein Modell, wo eventuell Speicherbänke oder so frei sind. Das bemängelt beispielsweise Notebookcheck. Ist eine Wartungsklappe keine Verarbeitung? Das ist im übrigen auch ein modernes Problem: Hauptsache Leistung. Da schaue man sich die billigen China-Handys an. Die haben 6GB Arbeitsspeicher, tolle Prozessoren und viel internen Speicher, aber wenn das Teil mal kaputt geht - ja, dann sitzt man da. Was habe ich von Leistung, wenn der Lüfter stark verschmutzt und ich ihn nicht aufbekomme? Dann überhitzt das Gerät und dann ist auch meine Leistung weg. Und Acer kann mir einen teuren Repataturdienst anbieten.




AntonioFunes schrieb:


> Es sollten lediglich ein paar Features betont werden, u.a. auch die Nvidia-Funktionen, und man nennt dann freilich auch keine Konkurrenzprodukte, die als Alternativen in Frage kommen - die beiden Punkte sind dann eben das, weswegen es "Advertorial" heißt und als "Werbung" gekennzeichnet wird.





AntonioFunes schrieb:


> Ich habe auch  keine 20 anderen Laptops als Vergleich oder so.



Widerspricht sich das nicht? Hattest du keine 20 Laptops zum Vergleich (PcGames?) oder *solltest* Du nicht vergleichen? Deiner Argumentation zu urteilen ist es wohl eher ein *sollte nicht*, da Konkurrenzprodukte keine Rolle spielen sollten?

PS: Außerdem hat die PC Games doch in der Vergangenheit sicher schon andere 17 Zöller getestet? Warum nicht damit vergleichen? Die Ergebnisse sind doch sicher zuverlässig.



AntonioFunes schrieb:


> Nebenbei hatte Notebookcheck die Variante mit einer GTX 1060 getestet, wir die mit einer übertakteten 1050 Ti. Das störende Geräusch und eine Temperatur, die mir zu hoch vorkam, habe ich zB nicht wahrgenommen.



Vielelicht liegt es an der Variante mit der schnelleren GTX 1060

Einen guten Start in die kommende Woche.


----------



## AntonioFunes (14. Oktober 2018)

AnnoDomini schrieb:


> Naja, gut, aber einen Laptop umdrehen und schauen, ob es eine Wartungsklappe gibt und ob man mehr als einen Schraubenzieher braucht, das sollte doch nicht das Problem sein. Andererseits geht es ja hier ohnehin um ein hochwertiges Produkt, wo eine Wartungsklappe vielleicht nebensächlich ist - außer man testet ein Modell, wo eventuell Speicherbänke oder so frei sind. Das bemängelt beispielsweise Notebookcheck. Ist eine Wartungsklappe keine Verarbeitung?


 Nein, bei der Verarbeitung geht es mir um die Qualität. Eine Wartungsklappe, die leicht abbricht, wäre dann zB nicht gut. Die Art/Grö0e Klappe würde eher unter "Ausstattung" fallen.

Und was den Zugang zu RAM und HDD angeht, gibt es ja auch nichts zu bemängeln. Bei den Notebooks, die ich so kenne, kommt man so oder so immer nur ganz schwer direkt an die Lüfter ran - ich weiß daher nicht, ob man das wirklich bemängeln müsste. 



> Das ist im übrigen auch ein modernes Problem: Hauptsache Leistung. Da schaue man sich die billigen China-Handys an. Die haben 6GB Arbeitsspeicher, tolle Prozessoren und viel internen Speicher, aber wenn das Teil mal kaputt geht - ja, dann sitzt man da.


 Sorry, aber das ist nun echt was ganz anderes. Wir testen kein Yonchua Yi Ming-Notebook, sondern Modelle der 4-5 weltweiten großen Gamingnotebook-Hersteller oder auch mal von deutschen Customherstellern. Da sitzt man dann sicher nicht ohne Support da, wenn es ein Problem gibt, und die allerwenigsten Nutzer - gerade bei PCG und nicht PC Games Hardware oder so - wollen IMHO bei so was selber Hand anlegen. So etwas würde ich - wenn überhaupt - nur als Hinweis, nicht aber als "Punktabzug" in einen Test einfließen lassen, egal ob Advertorial oder "normaler" Test.  



> Was habe ich von Leistung, wenn der Lüfter stark verschmutzt und ich ihn nicht aufbekomme? Dann überhitzt das Gerät und dann ist auch meine Leistung weg. Und Acer kann mir einen teuren Repataturdienst anbieten.


 Ich habe diesen Punkt ganz einfach nicht hineingenommen, da ich eben auch kein Vergleichsgerät habe. Ich kann ja nicht als Negativpunkt schreiben "Wartung schwierig", wenn es bei der Konkurrenz auch nicht anders / üblich ist, denn dann sähe es so aus, als wäre man mit einem anderen Notebook besser bedient, obwohl es vlt gar nicht so ist. 

Das sind eher Dinge, die ich zb in meinem Notebook-Special dann ALLGEMEIN aufführe: wenn mal was am Notebook dran ist, ist ein Notebook immer doof  





> Widerspricht sich das nicht? Hattest du keine 20 Laptops zum Vergleich (PcGames?) oder *solltest* Du nicht vergleichen? Deiner Argumentation zu urteilen ist es wohl eher ein *sollte nicht*, da Konkurrenzprodukte keine Rolle spielen sollten?


HIER bei dem Test ist es klar, dass man die Konkurrenz außen vor lässt, da es ein Advertorial ist. 

Aber ALLGEMEIN habe ich ganz einfach keine Vergleichsgeräte vor Ort verfügbar, ich teste pro Jahr vielleicht 3-4 Notebooks und 3-4 PCs, die ich (leider  ) nicht behalten darf, und bei den Notebooks hatte ich in letzter Zeit keines aus der gleichen Leistungs- und Preisklasse. Daher kann ich ein Notebook nicht vergleichen, außer indem ich schaue, ob irgendein anderes Modell das gleiche bietet und günstiger ist. Auch wenn dies hier ein "normaler" Test wäre und kein Advertorial, wäre der Test nicht anders ausgefallen, und mein Fazit wäre ebenfalls eher ein allgemeines Lob gewesen, was die Preisklasse angeht.


Ich hatte zB für die SFT ein MSI-Notebook mit einer GTX 1060 für 2000€ getestet  - da habe ich dann auch geschrieben, dass es ziemlich teuer ist, aber da war es auch ohne ein Vergleichsnotbook für mich gut genug zu sehen, dass es in der Summe "edler" ist als ein Notebook mit gleicher Ausstattung, aber nur Standard-Gehäuse/Display, so dass der Aufpreis ok war. 



> PS: Außerdem hat die PC Games doch in der Vergangenheit sicher schon andere 17 Zöller getestet? Warum nicht damit vergleichen? Die Ergebnisse sind doch sicher zuverlässig.


 Mit den Tests hatte ich aber nichts zu tun, daher kann ich gar keinen Vergleich damit machen. Und HIER bei dem Advertorial ging es ja eh nicht darum, es mit anderen zu vergleichen, sondern die Gamingeigenschaft in der Preisklasse einzuschätzen.

Aber ich betone nochmal: auch wenn es kein Advertorial gewesen wäre, hätte ich das Notebook genau so bewertet. 



> Vielelicht liegt es an der Variante mit der schnelleren GTX 1060


 oder ich habe es einfach nicht als ungewöhnlich wahrgenommen. Ein Gamingnotebook ist bei Last nunmal nie so leise, dass nur hauchartigig vor sich hinrauscht.



> Einen guten Start in die kommende Woche.


 Ebenso


----------



## AnnoDomini (15. Oktober 2018)

AntonioFunes schrieb:


> Nein, bei der Verarbeitung geht es mir um die Qualität. Eine Wartungsklappe, die leicht abbricht, wäre dann zB nicht gut. Die Art/Grö0e Klappe würde eher unter "Ausstattung" fallen.
> 
> Sorry, aber das ist nun echt was ganz anderes. Wir testen kein Yonchua Yi Ming-Notebook, sondern Modelle der 4-5 weltweiten großen Gamingnotebook-Hersteller oder auch mal von deutschen Customherstellern. Da sitzt man dann sicher nicht ohne Support da, wenn es ein Problem gibt, und die allerwenigsten Nutzer - gerade bei PCG und nicht PC Games Hardware oder so - wollen IMHO bei so was selber Hand anlegen. So etwas würde ich - wenn überhaupt - nur als Hinweis, nicht aber als "Punktabzug" in einen Test einfließen lassen, egal ob Advertorial oder "normaler" Test.



Nicht zwingend. Den Unterschied nennt man Consumer vs Business, meine Quelle:



			
				PCWelt schrieb:
			
		

> Business-Notebooks sind generell einfacher zu reparieren. Superspezial-Schrauben oder Apples merkwürdige neue Pentalobe-Verschlüsse werden Sie an einem Firmengerät nicht finden (es sei denn, Sie nutzen ein MacBook Pro). Ein normaler Schraubenzieher genügt, um an das Innenleben des Geräts zu kommen. Und manchmal – zum Beispiel bei HPs ZBook 15 – brauchen Sie nichtmal das. Dann wird der Laptop nur von Schiebeverschlüssen zusammengehalten, die im Handumdrehen Arbeitsspeicher, Festplatte Wi-Fi-Adapter, Akku und mehr freilegen.



Oder hier



			
				Notebookswieneu schrieb:
			
		

> Bei der Ausstattung können viele Consumer-Geräte mit den Business-Notebooks mithalten. Die Grafikkarte ist mitunter sogar besser als bei einem Business-Gerät und somit beispielsweise für Gamer geeignet. Die Wartung der Geräte bzw. der Austausch von Komponenten ist hingegen oft schwierig. Teilweise wird spezielles Werkzeug benötigt, teilweise ist z. B. der Austausch gar nicht vorgesehen. Zudem sind die Garantiezeiten deutlich kürzer als bei Business-Notebooks.



Und das meine ich. Wie schwer kommt man an den Kram ran, brauch ich einen Schraubenzieher oder - wie Acer-üblich - muss ich die gesamte Rückseite abmontieren.  Und da gehört auch das Helios zu den vermeintlichen "Consumer"-Geräten. Und Consumer-Geräte gibt es bei allen großen Anbietern. 

Leistung auf Teufel komm raus: Viel Leistung für vergleichsweise günstiges Geld, dafür wird dann aber bei Lüftung und ähnlichem gespart. Deshalb bezeichnet man Consumer-Geräte auch als Massenware. Bei einem Business-Gerät kommst du dann auch an die Lüfter ran. Thinkpad von Lenovo oder auch verschiedene HP Modelle. Man zahlt mehr, kann aber auch erwarten, dass die Geräte halten und man selbst ran kommt. Es geht mir auch nicht darum, ob der Support gut ist, sondern dass man ihn dann braucht. Bei meinem Gerät kann ich problemlos den Akku vom Mainboard austauschen (Knopfzelle), das Laufwerk austauschen, komme an die Festplatten und den Arbeitsspeicher und kann die Tastatur ausbauen und komplett sauber machen.

Wo wir gerade beim Austausch sind (Quelle):  


			
				Amazon-User schrieb:
			
		

> SSD: leider so verbaut das es nicht möglich ist diese ohne Garantieverlust auszutauschen. Die SSD selbst ist ok, 1,44GB/s read und 464MB/s write. Verbaut ist bei mit eine Intel, PEKKW256G7.


 Hardwareluxx und Chip bemängeln, dass die SSD nicht sonderlich flott sei.



AntonioFunes schrieb:


> Das sind eher Dinge, die ich zb in meinem Notebook-Special dann ALLGEMEIN aufführe: wenn mal was am Notebook dran ist, ist ein Notebook immer doof



Das stimmt 



AntonioFunes schrieb:


> Mit den Tests hatte ich aber nichts zu tun, daher kann ich gar keinen Vergleich damit machen. Und HIER bei dem Advertorial ging es ja eh nicht darum, es mit anderen zu vergleichen, sondern die Gamingeigenschaft in der Preisklasse einzuschätzen.



Warum steht das dann nicht in dem "Test"? Dann hätte ich auch nichts gesagt  *Einschätzung der Gamingeigenschaft in der Preisklasse *klingt viel besser und verständlicher als Test oder etwas anderes!

Ansonsten kann ich nur sagen, einfach mal die neuen Mobile-Prozessoren von AMD beobachten. Mit Lenovo verbaut der Erste die Ryzen Prozessoren mit Vega-Grafik. Vor allem günstiger als die ähnlich guten Intel-Konkurrenten, sowohl im Business als auch im Consumer-Bereich.

Desweiteren scheinen die guten Treiberprobleme bei Acer-Geräten wohl immer noch üblich zu sein, auch das hier besprochene Gerät, weil wohl Acer zu blöd ist, aktuelle Treiber auf der eigenen Seite anzubieten. (WLAN und Grafikkartentreiber). Und von den Problemen kann ich mittlerweile ein Liedchen singen und weiß, warum ich kein Consumer-Notebook von Acer mehr empfehlen werde.


----------



## Spiritogre (15. Oktober 2018)

AnnoDomini schrieb:


> Ich habe damals mit der E5er Serie von Acer sehr schlechte Erfahrung gemacht, hauptsächlich in der Kombination mit Nvidia. Die hatten wohl ihre älteren Serien von Win 8.1 auf Windows 10 geupgradet, was aber die Grafikkarten nicht so schafften. Etliche Bluescreens und etliche Fehler. Bei Tablets setze ich Samsung, weil ich da keine Probleme habe, die proprietäre Software durch Lineage OS zu ersetzen, da ist Odin einfach unschlagbar - wobei ich mir gar nicht im klaren bin, was Asus gerade an Tablets anbietet. Wenn du ein ordentliches Mittelklasse-Tablet (Musik, Filme, surfen) empfehlen kannst, dann gern. Ich suche aktuell noch nach einem Weihnachtsgeschenk.



Okay, das eine Acer Notebook, Acer Aspire TimelineX 4830T,  war lange vor Win 10 und wie das aktuelle Acer ein reines Office Gerät, das zeichnete sich damals durch Magnesiumgehäuse und extra starken Akku aus. Das aktuelle ist ein Acer Aspire 3 von diesem Frühjahr. Beide hatten / haben nur Intel Grafikchips. Sind halt nicht zum Spielen gedacht.
Mein Asus hat dann allerdings eine GF 540m, allerdings ist wahrscheinlich genau die der Grund, weswegen es nicht mehr so lange leben wird, da das Teil seit einigen Jahren extremst heiß wird (und alles saubermachen nichts hilft). Ich versuche es mit einem untergestellten USB-Lüfterpad länger am Leben zu halten. Mein zweites Notebook von 2008, ein damaliges Highend Gerät von Samsung, ist damals auch wegen dem GF Grafikchip abgeraucht bzw. die GPU selbst halt, nach leider exakt drei Jahren. Seither kaufe ich auch keine teuren Notebooks mehr, einfach zu gefährlich. 

Was obige Diskussion angeht, ich hatte ehrlich gesagt auch noch kein Notebook in der Hand, wo man ohne ziemliches Auseinanderbauen an den Lüfter oder die Batterie rankommt. Festplatten oder RAM lassen sich meiner Erfahrung nach aber überall völlig problemlos austauschen. GPUs sind eigentlich immer fest verbaut (verlötet) und lassen sich nur selten einfach austauschen. 

Deine Erfahrung bezüglich Treiber bei Acer kann ich auch nicht teilen. So oder so bräuchte man bei Windows 10 nicht zwangsweise irgendwelche Acer Treiber. 


Mein Asus Tablet habe ich Januar 2017 gekauft, ist also auch schon über eineinhalb Jahre her. Die Ausstattung hat sich minimal verändert (es werden jetzt auch 128GB Flash angeboten, damals nur 64) und der Preis für die 128GB Version ist fast 100 Euro günstiger, allerdings weiß ich nicht ob man selbst die aktuellen 340 Euro als Mittelklasse bezeichnen kann? Von der Ausstattung gehörte es damals jedenfalls zur absoluten Oberklasse bei den Androiden (und sieht auch entsprechend edel aus. Hier mal ein Link: https://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B06XTYLZPT/ref=oh_aui_search_detailpage?ie=UTF8&th=1 
Für Spiele ist es übrigens auch nicht so der Bringer, die aktuellen, besseren 3D Grafikkracher ruckeln ganz schön, wozu sicherlich auch das 2k Display beiträgt. Wegen dem 4:3 Display ist es auch nicht ganz ideal zum Filme schauen, da die im Vergleich zu 16:9 doch ein wenig kleiner dargestellt werden. Perfekt ist es jedoch für Apps und zum Surfen. 

Samsung war mir bei gleicher Ausstattung immer viel zu teuer im Vergleich zu Asus und auch insb. Acer. Mein erster Tablet war halt von Acer, weil das vergleichbare Asus  (beide mit Tegra 2 Chip) fast 100 Euro teurer war und Samsung hatte damals gar nichts in der Klasse, es gab von denen schlicht kein Full HD Display zu der Zeit und 800 x 600 sind mir bei Tablets nach dem Probieren tatsächlich einfach zu wenig.


----------



## Herbboy (15. Oktober 2018)

Ich finde es extrem gewagt, aus eigenen Erfahrungen, vlt. sogar nur wegen einem einzigen Notebook, und einigen Berichten von einigen Nutzern direkt auf ALLE Laptops einer Firma zu schließen, gerade eine wie Acer, die innerhalb einer Serie wie zB die E5-Serie zig dutzende Untervarianten hat. Bei so viel Auswahl ist es klar, dass da auch mal "schlechte" Modelle dabei sind, auch bei Asus, Lenovo, HP usw. findet man solche Notebook vor allem eben da, wo man bei Preis vs "Leistung auf dem Papier" besonders günstig wegkommt. Core i5, 8GB, 256GB SSD und GTX 940m für 500€, da wird bei JEDEM Hersteller natürlich beim Drumherum gespart im Vergleich zu den Modellen, die die gleiche Hardware bieten, aber 800€ kosten. Ich hab zB ein Asus Zenbook - die pure Hardware wäre ab 500€ zu haben, meines sollte aber über 1000€ kosten - das merkt man dann aber auch, und wenn ich es nicht deutlich günstiger bekommen hätte, hätt ich Asus nen Vogel gezeigt  

Selbst wenn eine Firma mal eine Durststrecke hat, kann sich das zudem auch schnell wandeln. Was meint ihr, wie schlecht zB der Ruf von Asus mal war? Oder umgekehrt: Sony zB stand lange für Top-Laptops und hat irgendwann eher Murks angeboten, jetzt gibt es die im Laptopbereich gar nicht mehr. 

Wenn jetzt ein Notebookmodell nachweislich einen systematischen Mangel hat: ok, dann kann man berechtigt meckern. Aber nur weil bei Amazon 1-2 Leute schreiben, das WLAN ginge nicht, kann man doch nicht daraus schließen, dass das WLAN bei etlichen Leuten nicht geht. Die Chance ist hoch, dass es eher am Nutzer liegt, oder dass das Notebook mit einem bestimmten älteren Router nicht klarkommt, was vlt mit einem Routerupdate schon erledigt wäre. Wenn es aber ein allgemeines Problem wäre, würden IMHO sicher viel viel mehr Leute drüber meckern, denn die Acer-Notebooks sind meistens für ihre Ausstattung extrem günstig und werden daher oft gekauft. Zu einem VW Golf findet man auch viel mehr Pannenberichte als zu einem Aston Martin, obwohl die Pannenquote vlt. gleichhoch ist  

Es kann auch ganz einfach mal ein Defekt ab Werk sein. Wenn 1000 Leute ein Notebook kaufen, sind nun mal auch ein paar Defekte dabei, und schon hat man 2-3 negative Rezensionen...


----------



## AnnoDomini (16. Oktober 2018)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Ich finde es extrem gewagt, aus eigenen Erfahrungen, vlt. sogar nur wegen einem einzigen Notebook, und einigen Berichten von einigen Nutzern direkt auf ALLE Laptops einer Firma zu schließen, gerade eine wie Acer, die innerhalb einer Serie wie zB die E5-Serie zig dutzende Untervarianten hat. Bei so viel Auswahl ist es klar, dass da auch mal "schlechte" Modelle dabei sind, auch bei Asus, Lenovo, HP usw. findet man solche Notebook vor allem eben da, wo man bei Preis vs "Leistung auf dem Papier" besonders günstig wegkommt. Core i5, 8GB, 256GB SSD und GTX 940m für 500€, da wird bei JEDEM Hersteller natürlich beim Drumherum gespart im Vergleich zu den Modellen, die die gleiche Hardware bieten, aber 800€ kosten. Ich hab zB ein Asus Zenbook - die pure Hardware wäre ab 500€ zu haben, meines sollte aber über 1000€ kosten - das merkt man dann aber auch, und wenn ich es nicht deutlich günstiger bekommen hätte, hätt ich Asus nen Vogel gezeigt  .



Ich sprach nicht von *einem* Gerät sondern von einer Serie, und zwar die E-Serie von Acer. Dazu gehören diese ganzen Aspire-Consumermodelle. Die Probleme, dass Acer 8.1 Geräte auf 10 geupgradet hat, Grafikkarten und andere Geräte nicht funktionierten, häufen sich im Internet. Eine einfache Suchmaschinenabfrage reicht. Gute Erfahrungen habe ich mit Lenovo und mit HP gemacht, vor allem wenn es um Treiber geht. Da ich viel mit Linux arbeite, interessieren mich Windows-probleme ohnehin eher weniger, wenn ich aber einen Laptop empfehlen soll, der auch mal fünf oder sechs Jahre schafft, ohne dass ich mich jeden zweiten Monat dran setzen musss um Probleme zu beseitigen, dann würde ich Acer nicht mehr empfehlen, weil ich dort die meisten Probleme hatte. 

Zweischneidig ist für mich Medion, die mittlerweile zu Lenovo gehören. Zum Teil haben die richtig gute Geräte für einen fairen Preis, zum Teil sind aber auch ziemlich schlechte Teile dabei.  Und meistens sind die Bildschirme nicht gut, dafür viel Platz für Geräte zum anschließen.

Klar wird bei jedem Hersteller gespart, deswegen schaue ich um so genauer hin, wo die Macken sind und was ich am Ende guten Gewissens empfehlen kann. Und Gaming-Notebooks würde ich ohnehin selten empfehlen, weil die Preis-Leistung bei Desktop-PCs immer um Welten besser ist. Einen Laptop, der hauptsächlich zum arbeiten ist und nebenbei für das ein oder andere Spiel - wieso nicht?



Spiritogre schrieb:


> Okay, das eine Acer Notebook, Acer Aspire TimelineX 4830T,  war lange vor Win 10 und wie das aktuelle Acer ein reines Office Gerät, das zeichnete sich damals durch Magnesiumgehäuse und extra starken Akku aus. Das aktuelle ist ein Acer Aspire 3 von diesem Frühjahr. Beide hatten / haben nur Intel Grafikchips. Sind halt nicht zum Spielen gedacht.
> Mein Asus hat dann allerdings eine GF 540m, allerdings ist wahrscheinlich genau die der Grund, weswegen es nicht mehr so lange leben wird, da das Teil seit einigen Jahren extremst heiß wird (und alles saubermachen nichts hilft). Ich versuche es mit einem untergestellten USB-Lüfterpad länger am Leben zu halten. Mein zweites Notebook von 2008, ein damaliges Highend Gerät von Samsung, ist damals auch wegen dem GF Grafikchip abgeraucht bzw. die GPU selbst halt, nach leider exakt drei Jahren. Seither kaufe ich auch keine teuren Notebooks mehr, einfach zu gefährlich.
> 
> Mein Asus Tablet habe ich Januar 2017 gekauft, ist also auch schon über eineinhalb Jahre her. Die Ausstattung hat sich minimal verändert (es werden jetzt auch 128GB Flash angeboten, damals nur 64) und der Preis für die 128GB Version ist fast 100 Euro günstiger, allerdings weiß ich nicht ob man selbst die aktuellen 340 Euro als Mittelklasse bezeichnen kann? Von der Ausstattung gehörte es damals jedenfalls zur absoluten Oberklasse bei den Androiden (und sieht auch entsprechend edel aus. Hier mal ein Link: https://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B06XTYLZPT/ref=oh_aui_search_detailpage?ie=UTF8&th=1
> ...



Vielen Dank für den Tipp auf das Tablet! Das gefällt mir schon ganz gut, ich muss mal schauen, ob es zum verschenken geeignet ist. Viel drauf gespielt wird ohnehin nicht, wird eher zum 
surfen, lesen und arbeiten sein. Also noch einmal herzlichen Dank für den Hinweis.

Mein Hauptgrund für Samsung ist einfach der Lineage OS - Support und das Flash-Tool Odin bzw. das OpenSource Pendant "Heimdall".


----------



## Spiritogre (16. Oktober 2018)

AnnoDomini schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für den Tipp auf das Tablet! Das gefällt mir schon ganz gut, ich muss mal schauen, ob es zum verschenken geeignet ist. Viel drauf gespielt wird ohnehin nicht, wird eher zum surfen, lesen und arbeiten sein. Also noch einmal herzlichen Dank für den Hinweis.



Oh, dafür ist es mit seinem 2k Display in 16:9 natürlich ideal.
Hatte damals lange geschaut, allerdings weiß ich natürlich nicht, welche Geräte jetzt taufrisch auf dem Markt sind. Generell stagnieren die Tablets seit einigen Jahren ja ziemlich, zumindest im unteren und mittleren Preissegment. In der 1000 Euro Klasse sieht es ja ein wenig anders aus.


----------



## AnnoDomini (16. Oktober 2018)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Oh, dafür ist es mit seinem 2k Display in 16:9 natürlich ideal.
> Hatte damals lange geschaut, allerdings weiß ich natürlich nicht, welche Geräte jetzt taufrisch auf dem Markt sind. Generell stagnieren die Tablets seit einigen Jahren ja ziemlich, zumindest im unteren und mittleren Preissegment. In der 1000 Euro Klasse sieht es ja ein wenig anders aus.



Es braucht auch kein taufrisches Gerät sein. Diese kaufe ich ohnehin nur selten, weil sie im Schnitt viel  zu teuer sind. Für mein Galaxy Note 10.1 2014 habe ich damals auch "nur" 150 Euro bezahlt und bin damit mehr als zufrieden.

Und genau, der Rest ist mehr als ideal.


----------



## Herbboy (16. Oktober 2018)

AnnoDomini schrieb:


> Ich sprach nicht von *einem* Gerät sondern von einer Serie, und zwar die E-Serie von Acer. Dazu gehören diese ganzen Aspire-Consumermodelle. Die Probleme, dass Acer 8.1 Geräte auf 10 geupgradet hat, Grafikkarten und andere Geräte nicht funktionierten, häufen sich im Internet. Eine einfache Suchmaschinenabfrage reicht.


 natürlich häufen die sich, weil EXTREM viele dieser irrsinnig breitgefächerten und auch sehr preiswerten Geräte im Umlauf sind - das ist ja das, was ich meinte... ich bin sicher, dass es auch bei den Einstiegsgeräten anderer Hersteller Probleme bei Windows-Upgrades gab.

Das ist dann eben aber kein Beweis, dass Acer ALLGEMEIN nicht gut sei, außer vlt Du kannst nachweisen, dass fast alle 8.1-basierten E-Modelle nach dem Update nicht mehr richtig liefen und es auch keine Abhilfe gab. Und selbst wenn das so wäre, hieße das nicht, dass Acer per se schlecht sein muss.  



> Gute Erfahrungen habe ich mit Lenovo und mit HP gemacht, vor allem wenn es um Treiber geht. Da ich viel mit Linux arbeite, interessieren mich Windows-probleme ohnehin eher weniger, wenn ich aber einen Laptop empfehlen soll, der auch mal fünf oder sechs Jahre schafft, ohne dass ich mich jeden zweiten Monat dran setzen musss um Probleme zu beseitigen, dann würde ich Acer nicht mehr empfehlen, weil ich dort die meisten Probleme hatte.


 kannst du ja auch machen, aber trotzdem kannst du nicht sicher sagen, dass es allgemein so sei. Ich selber hatte schon Laptops von Bekannten hier bei mir wegen Problemen, und zwar Modelle aller bekannten Hersteller aus dem eher günstigen Mainstream-Bereich. Ich hatte zB auch mal ein HP hier, das selbst nach einer Neuinstallation grauenhaft war. Mein Bruder hatte 2x einen Sony, der nach nicht mal 6 Monaten einen Defekt hatte (gottseidank griff dann die Gewährleistung). Bei einem Samsung-Notebook war exakt 26 Monate nach Kauf die Grafikkarte unwiderruflich am Arsch. Trotzdem würde ich dann nicht sagen "HP, Samsung und Sony sind Müll" oder so  



> Zweischneidig ist für mich Medion, die mittlerweile zu Lenovo gehören. Zum Teil haben die richtig gute Geräte für einen fairen Preis, zum Teil sind aber auch ziemlich schlechte Teile dabei.  Und meistens sind die Bildschirme nicht gut, dafür viel Platz für Geräte zum anschließen.


 Das ist doch aber bei jedem Hersteller so. Ein Notebook mit der CPU X mit Y GB RAM und einer Festplatte mit Z GB Platz kostet halt mindestens zB 500€, wenn ALLES andere das billigste vom Billigen ist. Kommt noch eine spielefähige Grafikkarte dazu, kostet es halt 700€, aber das Display bleibt billig. Für 700€ ein gutes Display und ne SSD bedeutet wiederum: kein dedizierter Grafikchip. Will man alle drei Features, zahlt man eben 900-1000€ - hat aber trotzdem nur ein Standard-WLAN, keine gute Tastatur usw. 

Und von jedem Hersteller gibt es auch Geräte mit Schwächen, die für den Preis nicht ok sind, zB trotz 900€ ein mieses Display - wobei so was auch teilweise "unverschuldet" passieren kann, zB dass die eigentlich guten Displays vom Zulieferer ein halbes Jahr lang mangelhaft gefertigt werden und der Notebookhersteller es zu spät merkt. Die Notebook-Branche ist echt kompliziert, weil es das einfach irre viele Varianten gibt und viel mehr "wichtige" Bauteile als bei einem PC. Selbst bei der gleichen Modellreihe kann es bei Notebooks sein, dass bis auf das Gehäuse ALLES komplett unterschiedlich ist. Dank Sondermodellen für Saturn/MediaMarkt kann es sogar sein, dass zwei identische Modelle gibt, aber die Media/Saturn-Version hat ein anderes Display oder eine andere SSD oder so (und zwar mal schlechter, mal besser als beim Modell für den Massenmarkt). 




> Klar wird bei jedem Hersteller gespart, deswegen schaue ich um so genauer hin, wo die Macken sind und was ich am Ende guten Gewissens empfehlen kann. Und Gaming-Notebooks würde ich ohnehin selten empfehlen, weil die Preis-Leistung bei Desktop-PCs immer um Welten besser ist. Einen Laptop, der hauptsächlich zum arbeiten ist und nebenbei für das ein oder andere Spiel - wieso nicht?


 das versteht sich auch von selbst, dass Gaming-Notebooks nur selten Sinn machen, außer man hat es dicke mit der Kohle   Es gibt halt ein paar Fälle, wo es ok ist, zB wenn einer viel reisen muss und abends im Hotel trotzdem spielen will, oder wenn einer zwischen zwei Wohnorten pendelt und statt 2 PCs mit einer GTX 1060, die ihm an sich schon reicht, dann einen Laptop mit einer GTX 1070 holen kann, was sich sogar "lohnt". 



> Mein Hauptgrund für Samsung ist einfach der Lineage OS - Support und das Flash-Tool Odin bzw. das OpenSource Pendant "Heimdall".


 Also, Du bist ja dann schon recht "freakig" drauf, ansonsten hätte ich Dir bei Preis-Leistung auch Huawei oder Acer empfohlen. Ich hab ein Tablet von Acer für nicht mal 200€, das für alles mit Multimedia usw. völlig reicht und schnell genug ist UND vor allem auch HDMI hat, was ich für manche Dinge benutze, die ich nicht über meinen Fernseher sehen kann - aber vlt. wäre Dir so oder so erst eines ab 300€ gut genug?


----------



## AnnoDomini (16. Oktober 2018)

Herbboy schrieb:


> natürlich häufen die sich, weil EXTREM viele dieser irrsinnig breitgefächerten und auch sehr preiswerten Geräte im Umlauf sind - das ist ja das, was ich meinte... ich bin sicher, dass es auch bei den Einstiegsgeräten anderer Hersteller Probleme bei Windows-Upgrades gab.
> 
> Das ist dann eben aber kein Beweis, dass Acer ALLGEMEIN nicht gut sei, außer vlt Du kannst nachweisen, dass fast alle 8.1-basierten E-Modelle nach dem Update nicht mehr richtig liefen und es auch keine Abhilfe gab. Und selbst wenn das so wäre, hieße das nicht, dass Acer per se schlecht sein muss.
> 
> kannst du ja auch machen, aber trotzdem kannst du nicht sicher sagen, dass es allgemein so sei. Ich selber hatte schon Laptops von Bekannten hier bei mir wegen Problemen, und zwar Modelle aller bekannten Hersteller aus dem eher günstigen Mainstream-Bereich. Ich hatte zB auch mal ein HP hier, das selbst nach einer Neuinstallation grauenhaft war. Mein Bruder hatte 2x einen Sony, der nach nicht mal 6 Monaten einen Defekt hatte (gottseidank griff dann die Gewährleistung). Bei einem Samsung-Notebook war exakt 26 Monate nach Kauf die Grafikkarte unwiderruflich am Arsch. Trotzdem würde ich dann nicht sagen "HP, Samsung und Sony sind Müll" oder so



Da gebe ich Dir Recht  Ich habe wohl von meinen Problemgeräten auf die Allgemeinheit geschlossen. Schön, dass jemand wie Du mir klare Argumente dagegen gibst und dass ich meinen Fehler  einsehe.



Herbboy schrieb:


> Das ist doch aber bei jedem Hersteller so. Ein Notebook mit der CPU X mit Y GB RAM und einer Festplatte mit Z GB Platz kostet halt mindestens zB 500€, wenn ALLES andere das billigste vom Billigen ist. Kommt noch eine spielefähige Grafikkarte dazu, kostet es halt 700€, aber das Display bleibt billig. Für 700€ ein gutes Display und ne SSD bedeutet wiederum: kein dedizierter Grafikchip. Will man alle drei Features, zahlt man eben 900-1000€ - hat aber trotzdem nur ein Standard-WLAN, keine gute Tastatur usw.



Grundsätzlich ja, aber braucht es denn unter Umständen den dezidierten Chip? Ich denke da an die neuen Ryzen Prozessoren von AMD mit integrierten Vega-Chip. Die können locker mit mobilen Prozessoren + dezidiertem Chip konkurrieren. Das würde mich tatsächlich mal interessieren.




Herbboy schrieb:


> das versteht sich auch von selbst, dass Gaming-Notebooks nur selten Sinn machen, außer man hat es dicke mit der Kohle   Es gibt halt ein paar Fälle, wo es ok ist, zB wenn einer viel reisen muss und abends im Hotel trotzdem spielen will, oder wenn einer zwischen zwei Wohnorten pendelt und statt 2 PCs mit einer GTX 1060, die ihm an sich schon reicht, dann einen Laptop mit einer GTX 1070 holen kann, was sich sogar "lohnt".



Sehe ich genauso.



Herbboy schrieb:


> Also, Du bist ja dann schon recht "freakig" drauf, ansonsten hätte ich Dir bei Preis-Leistung auch Huawei oder Acer empfohlen. Ich hab ein Tablet von Acer für nicht mal 200€, das für alles mit Multimedia usw. völlig reicht und schnell genug ist UND vor allem auch HDMI hat, was ich für manche Dinge benutze, die ich nicht über meinen Fernseher sehen kann - aber vlt. wäre Dir so oder so erst eines ab 300€ gut genug?



Wieso freakig?  Ich persönlich mag ein aktuelles Vanilla-Android und das ist Lineage OS echt super. Auf meinem Note 4 habe ich mittlerweile eine Beta-Version von Lineage und bin begeistert. Es laufen nicht alle Apps, weil die kein Android 8 unterstützen, das liegt aber nicht an Lineage Os. Ohne Bloatware, ohne Sicherheitslücken und immer Up to date. Die nicht-deinstallierbare Bloatware stört mich am meisten.  Natürlich nicht ohne Risiko, aber damit bekomme ich auch alte Geräte (S4, S4mini, Note 4) wieder auf einen aktuellen Stand und auf ein System-Niveau, von dem manch ein Galaxy S8 oder S9-Besitzer nur träumen kann.

Es geht ja nicht um mich, sondern um ein Geschenk für meinen engen Verwandtenkreis. Da darf es auch gern unter 300€ bleiben, weil es sonst heißt, ich hätte zu viel ausgegeben   Huawei und Acer wären jetzt auch nach dem Tipp von Spiritogre das, was ich gucken würde. Der Beschenkte muss am Ende zufrieden sein, das Gerät ist kein "Spielzeug" wie bei mir, wo dann am Ende Lineage Os oder etwas anderes drauf kommt  Deswegen auch surfen, Filme gucken und etwas arbeiten, höhere Ansprüche gibt es nicht.


----------



## Herbboy (16. Oktober 2018)

AnnoDomini schrieb:


> Da gebe ich Dir Recht  Ich habe wohl von meinen Problemgeräten auf die Allgemeinheit geschlossen. Schön, dass jemand wie Du mir klare Argumente dagegen gibst und dass ich meinen Fehler  einsehe.


 Wenn doch nur alle hier so wären, stattdessen kamen dann oft entweder keine Reaktion oder man wurde persönlich oder (je nach Thema) warf sogar verblendete Ideologien vor, obwohl ich lediglich rein logische Schlüsse präsentierte   




> Grundsätzlich ja, aber braucht es denn unter Umständen den dezidierten Chip? Ich denke da an die neuen Ryzen Prozessoren von AMD mit integrierten Vega-Chip. Die können locker mit mobilen Prozessoren + dezidiertem Chip konkurrieren. Das würde mich tatsächlich mal interessieren.


 das war ja nur ein Beispiel dafür, warum ein Laptop für zB 900€ vlt doch mal ein schlechtes Display haben kann und es trotzdem in der Summe okay ist

Die Vega-IGPs können wohl durchaus auf Niveau einer GTX 950m /960m kommen, hier sind auch Benchmarks: https://www.notebookcheck.com/AMD-Radeon-RX-Vega-11-GPU-Ryzen-APU.278618.0.html   aber zB eine GTX 1050 mobile ist schon ein Stück besser, vor allem ab mittleren/hohen Details. Allerdings gibt es glaub ich bisher nur Vega 10, nicht 11. Und Vega 10 ist ein Stück langsamer. 

Hier https://www.notebookcheck.com/Welche-Spiele-laufen-auf-Notebook-Grafikkarten-fluessig.13827.0.html  kannst du ins Suchfeld mal Vega 1050 eingeben und bei den Optionen auf "ODER" statt "UND" umschalten. Da siehst du dann die Vega-Chips und 2-3 GTX 1050-Varianten im Spielevergleich.

Mit Vega 10 ist zB das neue Assasssins Creed unspielbar, Forza Horizon 4 nur auf minimalen Details in 1280x720. Mit ner GTX 1050 aber sind beide auf hoch spielbar. Und Noteboks mit nem Ryzen inkl Vega 10 ist kaum günstiger als eines mit einer GTX 1050.






> Wieso freakig?


 Allein DASS man sein Tablet/Smartphone OS-seitig selber ändert meine ich mit "freakig". So was machen 99% der Nutzer nicht, 80-90% wissen vermutlich nicht mal, dass es so was gibt  



> Es geht ja nicht um mich, sondern um ein Geschenk für meinen engen Verwandtenkreis. Da darf es auch gern unter 300€ bleiben, weil es sonst heißt, ich hätte zu viel ausgegeben   Huawei und Acer wären jetzt auch nach dem Tipp von Spiritogre das, was ich gucken würde. Der Beschenkte muss am Ende zufrieden sein, das Gerät ist kein "Spielzeug" wie bei mir, wo dann am Ende Lineage Os oder etwas anderes drauf kommt


 also, es gibt immer wieder sehr gute Angebote zwischen 150 und 300 Euro, da sind Huawei, Acer, Asus oder Lenovo ziemlich gut, hatte neulich selber mal geschaut. Ich würde nur unbedingt mind 16GB Festspeicher nehmen, da es ansonsten mit modernem Android eng wird, selbst wenn man eine Speicherkarte reintut. Außerdem drauf achten, ob es auch LTE hat, falls man es braucht, bzw. falls es sowieso nur für WLAN-Nutzung da sein soll, dann schauen, dass es das NICHT hat, weil es unnötig Aufpreis kostet


----------



## AnnoDomini (16. Oktober 2018)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Wenn doch nur alle hier so wären, stattdessen kamen dann oft entweder keine Reaktion oder man wurde persönlich oder (je nach Thema) warf sogar verblendete Ideologien vor, obwohl ich lediglich rein logische Schlüsse präsentierte



Ich sehe keinen Grund darin, gegen sinnvolle, logische Schlüsse zu argumentieren. 




Herbboy schrieb:


> Die Vega-IGPs können wohl durchaus auf Niveau einer GTX 950m /960m kommen, hier sind auch Benchmarks: https://www.notebookcheck.com/AMD-Radeon-RX-Vega-11-GPU-Ryzen-APU.278618.0.html   aber zB eine GTX 1050 mobile ist schon ein Stück besser, vor allem ab mittleren/hohen Details. Hier tl  kannst du ins Suchfeld mal Vega 1050 eingeben und bei den Optionen auf "ODER" statt "UND" umschalten.



Toller Link, das ist sehr hilfreich. Da schaue ich mich mal in Ruhe um. 




Herbboy schrieb:


> Allein DASS man sein Tablet/Smartphone OS-seitig selber ändert meine ich mit "freakig". So was machen 99% der Nutzer nicht, 80-90% wissen vermutlich nicht mal, dass es so was gibt



Es ist gar nicht so kompliziert. Auf der Internetseite bzw im Wiki von Lineage OS gibt es gute Anleitungen und da sind die Samsung-Geräte am einfachsten zu flashen. Deswegen nehme ich diese bevorzugt, da Odin das unlocken des Bootloaders selbstständig macht. Ich finde es eigentlich schade, dass es die wenigsten wissen, denn die alten Smartphones und Tablets mit modernem Android laufen deutlich sauberer und man kann sie problemlos noch weiter verwenden (wenn man irgendwann den Akku austauscht, deswegen ist für mich beim Note4 Schluss). Das Argument, es gibt für das alte Gerät kein neues Udpdate, ist bei Lineage OS obsolet. Bei Lineage OS sind etwa ein halbes dutzend Apps vorinstalliert (SMS, Musikplayer, Datei-Explorer, User-Interface und Telefonie und ein paar Kleinigkeiten), alternativ kann man sich mit OpenGapps noch den Playstore und eine Anzahl GoogleApps installieren. Man spart sich den ganzen Mist wie die Vodaphone-Security, die 1&1 Systemapp, den Samsung-Store oder "Der beste Pizza-Bote der Region".



Herbboy schrieb:


> also, es gibt immer wieder sehr gute Angebote zwischen 150 und 300 Euro, da sind Huawei, Acer, Asus oder Lenovo ziemlich gut, hatte neulich selber mal geschaut. Ich würde nur unbedingt mind 16GB Festspeicher nehmen, da es ansonsten mit modernem Android eng wird, selbst wenn man eine Speicherkarte reintut. Außerdem drauf achten, ob es auch LTE hat, falls man es braucht, bzw. falls es sowieso nur für WLAN-Nutzung da sein soll, dann schauen, dass es das NICHT hat, weil es unnötig Aufpreis kostet



Okay, ich werde mich mal in Ruhe umsehen, den Tipp zum Festspeicher nehme ich dankbar mit, LTE wird es wohl eher als "nur" WLAN, daher sind es dann doch die 80 - 90 € mehr.


----------

